# A "Nevergone" Newbie needs guidence



## Jeto Calihan (Aug 27, 2010)

So Here's the story. I have never been to a Con. Of any kind. I was going to go to MatsuriCon (Columbus Ohio anime con.) but I didn't because of personal reasons. I want to start going to cons But I have quite a few limitations holding me back, the first being that I don't even know what cons are out there.

So what Im asking is "can anyone tell me about anime and furry conventions in the upper Mid-east area of the united states."
I'm looking for:
Preferably low entrance fee
Perferably an anime con which has a furry section or something like that (Again I don't know how Cons work)
Any con with a member of the "That Guy With the Classes" Team attending
If it's an anime con I'd prefer one which allows cosplaying
Cons with a low percentage of Fursuitors or some kind of strict "no unwanted contact" rules

Any information on any cons would be appreciated though.

I'd also like to know what there is to do at Cons, because as I said I have never been to cons and I don't want to get so bored that I break out the sketch book and just start drawing. I could do that in the peace and quiet of my own home!
I would also appreciate any advice anyone can give me on etiquette, How things are done, dos and do nots, Ect.

Thank you in advance for any information you can provide.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 27, 2010)

Okay there's a lot here to answer. First off there's a link to furry conventions when and where they are in the stickies. look at convention schedule sticky. 
I've been to a couple small ones and the registration was 30-40 dollars. the hotel/food/travel is what gets you so find ways to lessen that. 
Google some other cons in your area for more info on the anime ones. 

I don't think there is a furry con without at least a few fursuits. Personally I have never had unwanted contact both in and out of suit. all fursuiters did the "hug?" arms out pose and while in suit everyone asked first so whatever. I think it depends on the group you're in and body language. 

Cons have a lot of panels where speakers will talk about art, fursuits, writing. there's game rooms where people play twister, ddr, brawl. that kinda thing. Sometimes you can look up the schedule beforehand and see what's being done in panels and such. if you like drawing there are sketchbook trades which can be lots of fun and you meet cool people. 

I would say find a friend to go with you it will make it a lot more fun. 

Dos and Donts 
Do: Shower regularly while at a con (twice if necessary) not only is this polite to others around you, but being clean will help prevent con crud. 
Do: be sure to get out and eat enough. Cons can be engaging, but don't forgot to get food.
Do: get enough sleep. A full nights rest varies from person to person, just make sure you get enough sleep so you aren't overtired and can enjoy the con. 
Dont: touch people with their permission
Dont: forget to bring enough money for food
Dont: show everyone you meet your fetish or kink
Dont: expect things to just be fun. you need to make an effort to go to things and meet people. No one is going to take you by the hand. 

Fursuiter ettiquette
Fursuiters get priority with elevators. This isn't because they are more important, it's because their vision is limited and stairs can be very hard to navigate. If a fursuiter cuts in line, don't fret. 
Fursuiters have terrible vision and hearing. if they don't acknowledge you they probably didn't know you were there. Try to get right in front of them if you want their attention. 
the gesture for hug is to hold your arms out. do this if you want to hug any suiter, they'll do it back. 
Don't tug on anything on a fursuit, they can break and that is expensive.


----------



## Dushar (Aug 27, 2010)

Well put, Fey V,  only thing I could think to add is, ask the suiter if its ok to take their picture or pose with them in one, there are a few suiters that have issues with their pics taken but not most, always good to be polite =)


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 27, 2010)

I really think you're looking too hard into it. You just go and have a good time. You'll know what to do and what not to do.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 27, 2010)

People at cons are usually nice. There is always events going on. Go to the ones that interest you. 
Usually you can't make all the events, some cross same times.

I agree with Fay V as well.

If you don't want many suiters then a fur con may not be your thing. Tho most cons do have unwanted contact rules.
This really isn't a problem.
Usually more than half the people at a fur con don't have a fursuit.


----------



## Jeto Calihan (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you very much Fay. You've been a great help.

Pianowolfie, In all respects I'm not as socially adaptable or understanding as you seem to think. If I didn't get a good understanding of the social etiquette before hand I'd probably sit in a corner playing Heart Gold trying not to offend anyone or get in their way.

I feel that I must point out now though that I'm attempting to minimalize/avoid suitors and Fay has told me everything I need to know on that, so I'll ask that further posts refer to the other pars of the con unless you have something more to add that would help this.


----------

